# off the beach



## divers doit deep (Oct 18, 2008)

dose any body know any good swim in spots or near shore spots on the beach or bays around here that produce good spearfishing for small to large game i don't have a boat but love to shoot fish and don't have the money for a charter and need some good spots all the structure around here that i know you can't shoot around maybe some of you out there have found some good ones please let me know and good fishing to every one


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

well in the summer the navarre pier is a good place, and theres some rubble east of the pensacola pier that you see some divers at now and thenbut besides that i dont know of any good places


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

There isn't really much to shore dive around here...there is the PCB peir rubble and Navarrepeir...that pretty much all i can think of that is actually structure. Sadly I'll admit that I don't do as much as I should, but...we ALL need to support the RFRA!!! They are in the process of trying to get some good shore stuff together forthe locals and visitors to snorkel and dive! I don't have a boat either, so i'm pretty much stuck to the shore or emptying my bank accountso I can actually get wet!
I don't know a lot about Navarre peir, buti'm pretty sure you can't shoot fish at PensacolaBch. rubble because of the close proximity to a public fishing peir and public swimming beach.....


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

When is the Ft. Pickens road going to be completed???

That used to be a hot spot before Ivan and Dennis hit.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard, by the summer...but that was a few months ago! Hopefully soon though!!!!


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

There is some small structure east of the Navare Pier too.


----------



## divers doit deep (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks guys you have been very helpful


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If you can afford a cheap used kayak, there are sever wrecks within a few miles of the beach. The 3 barges, ect. You would only need a little handheld GPS and on calm days your golden!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Where you live? Perdido Pass in bama has plenty of shooting opp. Shoot the bridge, the wall and two sets of jetties(very productive). The whiskey wreck in gulf shores holds fishys at times.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I go to the Navarre Pier from spring to fall. Technically you have to be 100 yards from a public swimming beach (the designated swimming area) so make sure you are not to close. I've shot flounder, sheepshead, grey snapper, mackerel, spadefish and seen some cobia although I did not try to take them with my polespear. The best part is that it is shallow enough that anybody in decent shape can freedive the pier eliminating the cost of tank fills etc. If you work at it you can get really good. The sheepshead are best in spring, I've got flounder at all times of the year and the snapper, mackerel and spadefish are summertime fish. Every once in a while somebody will bring in a grouper but I have not been so fortunate.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

P'cola Beach is off limits to spearing but Navarre is good to go, but like Seminole said try and stay as far from the beach if you can. I've never actually dove it myself, prefer boats, but I get a lot of reports and it seems like the best shore dive around. Bmoore got a pretty nice grouper off of there freediving, 30lbs if im remembering correctly.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

It would be nice to have some shore diving spots to spear...


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Navarre pier I've shot some sheeps there, just gotta catch a calm day or you'll stuggle getting in and out of the water. On a calm day the vis is usally about 20' to 25'. On a rough day you'll do good to get 5 fot of vis. Sheephead are good there in the winter and spring. I would keep an eye onthe forum there are always folks going out that invite others to go just for your share of the gas money. Good luck with it.

Kevin


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'm upgrading boats to one that is 'dive size'. I'll yell out when I go, cuz I always like company to tell short tails.



Probably will have the boat in the next two weeks, and begin diving asap.


----------

